# Gallic Bridge



## Aughton (Dec 11, 2013)

Anybody out there who sailed on the Gallic Bridge in the 1970's when she was being repaired in Portugal.


----------



## 27780 (Sep 2, 2008)

I was on her when she ran aground leaving Pepel on 1st January 1973. Aground for six weeks and then sailed up to Holland to discharge the iron ore loaded in Pepel. I left in Amsterdam before she went down to Lisbon.


----------



## Aughton (Dec 11, 2013)

Malcolm:

Did you happen to sail with George Christodoulou. I think he was the Chief at the time.


----------



## 27780 (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, Ian Sharpe was the Chief Engineer when we ran aground and he was relieved by George Christodoulou. He tried to talk me into saying with the ship until we reached Lisbon. 
Do you have any photographs from the dry dock of the damage she sustained. We were told by the salvage company diver that she was ripped 300 ft down the one side and 100 ft down the other and that the bows were gaping open to the sea... 
I don't think that I will ever forget the divers report to the assembled company that " we would not sink as we were on the rocks but it was not the rocks which did the damage" the Master asked "what did the damage then?" The other ship came the reply. What other ship? The one you are sitting on!!


----------



## McInnes R (May 31, 2020)

I was R/o the on the Gallic Bridge when she went aground of Pepel. I stayed on her until drydocking in Lisbon.


----------



## 27780 (Sep 2, 2008)

I think that this is you and the second mate on the bridge wing of the Gallic Bridge.
Malcolm Boyd


----------



## McInnes R (May 31, 2020)

Yes that is me, think that it was 1st Jan 1972 we went aground. I haven't found my discharge book from then, my present book is from April 1973 when I returned from ashore. I remember George Christodoulu the new C/E.David Dickinson was the new Master. I had a lump of rock that I pick up in the drydock in Lisbon,must try and find it.


----------



## 27780 (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad I found the photo. Hope you find the rock. Did you get any photos of the damage? 
You are correct about the 1st January 1973 as the date we ran onto the rock. I remember Captain Davy Dickson but not any of the other deck officers. The second engineer was Alastair Tindal and the third engineer was Adrian Goodwin. I was the fourth engineer.
Malcolm Boyd


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

CT Goodings. Scotspark? Better known ads 'Chief's Dog'.

How one that he named for you, 'Elmer T Bone - King's College Oxford... reading Pornography! 

Stephen


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Stephen J. Card said:


> CT Goodings. Scotspark? Better known ads 'Chief's Dog'.
> 
> How one that he named for you, 'Elmer T Bone - King's College Oxford... reading Pornography!
> 
> Stephen


Was he not better known as "Rover " Stephen ?. Sailed with him
a few times on various ships . Nordic Crusader and Caledonian\Forest among them .


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

John Cassels said:


> Was he not better known as "Rover " Stephen ?. Sailed with him
> a few times on various ships . Nordic Crusader and Caledonian\Forest among them .



Definitely better as Rover. Just one incidence on Scotspark.


----------

